# Barry Roubaix



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

Anyone doing this race on gravel roads in Mi. this year? I did the 24 mile race last year, thinking of doing the 36 mile one this year.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

what input are you looking for? Your race will be 12 miles longer, i can tell you that


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

adam_mac84 said:


> what input are you looking for? Your race will be 12 miles longer, i can tell you that


I edited my post. I thought I might get some discussion on the new route, training tips, tire selection , tire pressure, just general discussion on this event. Thanks for your input, you are showing off your math skills.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

Barry Roubaix?

That's a big name for such a short race


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

well. What tires/pressure did you run last year? Did it work? There will definitely be more fodder this year with the new start location, allowing way more riders.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm doing the 60mi route, will be using my 29er with file tread tires. There's alot of good info on the mmba forums


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

wetpaint said:


> I'm doing the 60mi route, will be using my 29er with file tread tires. There's alot of good info on the mmba forums



Will a 29er be competitive in a road race? I know, it is a "Paris-Roubaix" style, but a mountain bike for a road bike race?

Rouge Roubaix is a tough race with crappy roads and difficult gravel sections, but people ride road bikes.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

jspharmd said:


> Will a 29er be competitive in a road race? I know, it is a "Paris-Roubaix" style, but a mountain bike for a road bike race?
> 
> Rouge Roubaix is a tough race with crappy roads and difficult gravel sections, but people ride road bikes.


They ride mountain bikes too.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

jspharmd said:


> Will a 29er be competitive in a road race? I know, it is a "Paris-Roubaix" style, but a mountain bike for a road bike race?


It's more a MTB/Cross race & based on what I've read, I wouldn't use a road bike. My teammates that I can hang with averaged 20mph last year on MTBs. The only concern I have it running out of gears on the top end with a 38/11


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm doing it as well as many of my club members. This will be my first year. It should be interesting with 3,000 racers!

I'll ride my cross bike if the conditions are good. If there is snow or super muddy roads I may opt to ride my mountain bike.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

kbiker3111 said:


> They ride mountain bikes too.


I know that, but my question was about competitiveness. Maybe someone has won Rouge Roubaix on a mountain bike, I'm not sure. I just know the competitive racers from Memphis don't race Rouge Roubaix on a mountain bike.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks like a perfect race for a cross bike or a 29er hardtail. It is short and not a lot of climbing so I would run my cross bike with 32mm knobbies or other depending on the conditions race day.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

jspharmd said:


> I know that, but my question was about competitiveness. Maybe someone has won Rouge Roubaix on a mountain bike, I'm not sure. I just know the competitive racers from Memphis don't race Rouge Roubaix on a mountain bike.


Yes, plenty of top 10s at Barry with mtbs. Not sure if anyone has one on an mountain bike though.


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

tire pressure? I ran pressures slightly higher than i would in a CX race last year, I am wondering if a higher pressure would be a help, since it seems there is not a lot of loose sand & gravel. Looking for info on the mid distance route. Last year I did the short route and i'm thinking of doing the mid distance route this year.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

On gravel, i air down to the 40's (48 rear, 44-45 front). There is much more gravel than there is pavement, so you'll want CX tires that are set appropriately for the gravel. Losing time on 80% of the course won't be made up by going faster (marginally) on the other 20%


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

its amazing how much one forgets about a race. I seem to remember about a 50/50 mix of pavement to gravel on the 24 last year. THere was a few patches of soft sand, but most was very hard packed and I was thinking of going much higher in pressure this year. If it is 80% gravel on the 36 course, I think I will go with your suggested pressures as that should be a good way to go. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

My coach and a few other team members are doing the 60ish miler this year. Everyone that I know thats racing will be doing it on a cross bike. From what I've heard the sandy sections would make a road bike no fun at all to ride.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

It would be an 8 hour drive for me, but I'm thinking about this, and the 62 miler. Good reason to get in shape a bit earlier than normal. Never been to that part of MI, I usually only do the Ore to Shore.


----------



## Segmenthunter (Feb 20, 2013)

This is an awesome event. I know the race organizer and he does an amazing job.


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm getting really excited about this race. I was doing really well training over the winter but got really sick at the end of January and have been on the bike only twice since then. I'm feeling better now so hopefully starting today I can start training again. 

It's less than month away. See you all there! Here's some inspirational pictures of the Barry-Roubaix I found online...


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

is that photo of the hill on the 62 mile route only? I did the short route last year and don't remember anything like that. Wondering if that will be on this years 36 route? If so, I better get some lower gears:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

I've signed up for the 60miler, already compulsively checking weather forecasts, shopping for tires, and having anxiety dreams about tire pressure. Really looking forward to doing it.


----------



## OHtard (Dec 14, 2012)

A group of us from the Cleveland area are signed up for the 62. Im thinking of running the griffo xs in 32 on my cross bike. Any other tires I should consider?


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

Did the race last year. This is a race where at least once you will wish you had a different bike or tire. And times you'll have the perfect tire and bike. 

From the start about 3miles is all paved. Most are "hammering" to get out front before the sandy climb, this is where most are walking their bikes. Majority of the course is hard packed roads and 2 track with some sand and paved thrown in. I believe the last 5 miles are paved.

I'd pick a tire thats best suited for hard packed and road as that's where you can make up a lot of time, not that much sand to worry about as you'll probably be walking anyway.


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

OHtard said:


> Im thinking of running the griffo xs in 32 on my cross bike. Any other tires I should consider?


I've heard that a file-tread with outer knobs is the best bet. I'm going to give some kenda Happy Mediums a try...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Holy **** that's a huge field!


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

Planning to cancel a room at the Bay Point Inn on Gun lake tomorrow. We had to get a different hotel as my wife's dog's babysitter can't watch her dog and we needed a room that would let us bring the dog.


----------



## OHroadie (Jul 12, 2010)

I'll be attending BR for the first time and riding the 62 as well. Thank goodness for wave starts. I am looking forward to it...


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

great comments Matador; my question though is more about the aid stations - how much food is there, or how much do I need to carry? They've only mentioned Hammer Heed being available at the aid stations (blech) so I"m trying to plan ahead


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

Rollo Tommassi said:


> great comments Matador; my question though is more about the aid stations - how much food is there, or how much do I need to carry? They've only mentioned Hammer Heed being available at the aid stations (blech) so I"m trying to plan ahead


I did the short course last year and can't speak for what is on the longer routes, but all that was offered was Hammer products. I like 'em, so it works for me, but if you don't care for them, you should bring what works for you.


----------



## jonw9 (May 13, 2010)

That hill was Sager I believe, early in the race last year. However this year the start has been moved to downtown Hastings, so that road/climb will come later, second half or more I bet

As for what bike, having done it on both a MTB and CX, I won't do it again unless I am a CX bike, especially if you want to be competitive. Of course there are some exceptions, but I bet those fast guys on mountain bike would have been faster on a cross.


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

On the 36 I remember 1 station. I grabbed 2 half bananas, no time to grab anything else on the fly. I carried everything else. 



Rollo Tommassi said:


> great comments Matador; my question though is more about the aid stations - how much food is there, or how much do I need to carry? They've only mentioned Hammer Heed being available at the aid stations (blech) so I"m trying to plan ahead


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

This is the tire I used last year.....think its a commuter tire. Great on paved and hard pack, gave me enough slip in the sand to keep the pedals turning. If it had been wet and sloppy, I had 1.8 Specialized renegades.

I'm 135lbs so may not work for others.
View attachment 277056


----------



## Soma_rider (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey everyone, figured I'd weigh in, as my setup seemed to have "worked out" 2 years ago (near the end of the video). Barry-Roubaix-Erik-Box-1st | Video | CyclingDirt

Enjoy the race!


----------



## OHtard (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. Mounted up the challenge griffo xs last weekend. Got out for a long gravel ride on Sunday, and they worked great. Can't wait to head north for the race.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

tires wont matter much... we'll all be walking shaw road anyhow . I am running grifo XS. Michelin jett or mudd may also be a good choice. It's gravel, it'll be draggy no matter what


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

cold and wet, then warmer and sunny. Going to be a fun ride this Sat. My guess is that it will be nothing like last year.


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm getting reports from people I know who have pre-ridden the course that it's all ice. I was told that they had to unclip and ride with both feet out on the descents because it was so treacherous. It's pretty bad when I'm begging the weather gods for mud instead of ice.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I was considering making the 8 hour drive for this, but not the way the course is shaping up. I can make myself miserable enough right here in the snow and ice we have as it is. Sure looks like a fun race though, maybe they should push it back 2 weeks


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Re-route happening due to said ice News Barry-Roubaix — Barry-Roubaix


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

Make sure you're looking good.... CX Magazine will be there covering the race.

Barry Roubaix: 62 Miles of Dirt, Gravel and Snow | Cyclocross Magazine – Cyclocross News, Races, Bikes, Photos, Videos


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

drove the 36 mile route today. It took me 2 hours to drive it. Mud, ruts, holes, sand, snow, ice, steep hills, off camber on ice/snow. It almost made me become a spectator, but I'm going for it. This should be something to talk about after it is over. Good luck everyone, we will need it.


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

I thought the roads were fine. My bike isn't even dirty. The event was awesome. Seeing nearly 3,000 riders lined up at the start was incredible. 

I crested a climb and there were several people giving CPR to a rider. It didn't look a good. I passed an ambulance a few minutes later. I heard he was airlifted out. I hope he pulls through and makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## OHroadie (Jul 12, 2010)

He is a 38 year old BR veteren. He was air lifted the hospital abd out in ICU. He is in stable condition last I heard.


----------

